# Uncertain about certain questions/answers on application



## HazelRodriguez (Mar 12, 2014)

We have completed my husbands settlement visa application form but I am hesitant to submit it as there a few questions I don't feel comfortable with and want to make sure I don't make the mistake of answering them wrong. Could someone please help with these:

Q = Do you have any other passports or travel documents which show you have held a different nationality or nationalities?- We answered no but my husband was born in Cuba so has a Cuban birth certificate but has no travel documents or passports from Cuba and never has. He was naturalized an American many years ago and holds a USA passport. Totally unclear to me how we should answer this but I feel certain we probably need to let them know he was born in Cuba but he can't give any travel documentation info as there is none to give. 

Q= Are you travelling with anyone? - We answered no as there is a good chance he will be travelling after me but if I decide to stay on and travel with him is that a problem?

Q= What is the main address and the contact details of where you will be staying whilst in the UK? - I have listed my brothers address but we may have rented a place by the time he travels, will it matter if the address changes during the course of this application and arrival in the UK?

Q= Have you traveled outside your country of residence, excluding to the UK or a Commonwealth Country, in the last 10 years? - He listed all vacations but was in the Marine Corps for many years and was deployed to Iraq and Afghanistan during the last 10 years. He didn't list these deployments as clearly they were hardly considered fun travel and didn't involve customs etc . Should he list them even although he was on active duty military orders?

Q=Will your sponsor be travelling with you to the UK? I guess I'm his sponsor and I will be living in the UK with him but not necessary "travelling" with him upon his arrival, what is the right answer here?

Also, under " a settlement/husband" type visa can he access the NHS or he needs private health insurance?

Sorry for the long winded post but I just want to make sure I don't submit this without all the answers being correct and some seem unclear to me so feel some uncertainty.

Thanks so much in advance and good luck to all!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

HazelRodriguez said:


> We have completed my husbands settlement visa application form but I am hesitant to submit it as there a few questions I don't feel comfortable with and want to make sure I don't make the mistake of answering them wrong. Could someone please help with these:
> 
> Q = Do you have any other passports or travel documents which show you have held a different nationality or nationalities?- We answered no but my husband was born in Cuba so has a Cuban birth certificate but has no travel documents or passports from Cuba and never has. He was naturalized an American many years ago and holds a USA passport. Totally unclear to me how we should answer this but I feel certain we probably need to let them know he was born in Cuba but he can't give any travel documentation info as there is none to give.


Cuban by birth but has only ever held US passport. 



> Q= Are you travelling with anyone? - We answered no as there is a good chance he will be travelling after me but if I decide to stay on and travel with him is that a problem?


No.



> Q= What is the main address and the contact details of where you will be staying whilst in the UK? - I have listed my brothers address but we may have rented a place by the time he travels, will it matter if the address changes during the course of this application and arrival in the UK?


No.



> Q= Have you traveled outside your country of residence, excluding to the UK or a Commonwealth Country, in the last 10 years? - He listed all vacations but was in the Marine Corps for many years and was deployed to Iraq and Afghanistan during the last 10 years. He didn't list these deployments as clearly they were hardly considered fun travel and didn't involve customs etc . Should he list them even although he was on active duty military orders?


Yes he must. Just give as much details as you can.



> Q=Will your sponsor be travelling with you to the UK? I guess I'm his sponsor and I will be living in the UK with him but not necessary "travelling" with him upon his arrival, what is the right answer here?


Just answer no.



> Also, under " a settlement/husband" type visa can he access the NHS or he needs private health insurance?


He can certainly register with GP for NHS.


----------



## HazelRodriguez (Mar 12, 2014)

Thank you once again, you make a big difference to people trying to do this and I know we are all very grateful!


----------



## Petachuk (Jun 17, 2014)

Hi, I would like to borrow this topic for a question. The top question that says if you have held other passports with other nationalities..so I do have another nationality but the passport is expired and I'm not sure I can find it. It might be at my parents. So what should I put on the online application? If I say yes, I won't have it to send it along (unless I don't have to but I think I do) and if I say no, would that mean I'm lying? What to do in this case?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Put a short explanation under 'Other information'.


----------

